# Does anyone Twitter?



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone Twitter?


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 20, 2009)

I do! I just made my account a couple of days ago. 

http://www.twitter.com/willowridgesoap


----------



## Deda (Mar 20, 2009)

I was just having this discussion with my DD.  I took the bait, and set it up.  All I need to do now is do something 'tweetable'...

http://twitter.com/DedaNotions


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 20, 2009)

I do! 
http://twitter.com/luna624


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

*twitter*

awesome!


----------



## Jola (Mar 20, 2009)

tweet tweet 
http://twitter.com/JolasEcoLab


----------



## Jola (Mar 20, 2009)

do you have one so we can follow you too, soapmommie?


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Mar 20, 2009)

I do but I can't work out how to 'follow' anyone :? 

http://twitter.com/Gobblersrun

edited to add that I know how to do it now LOL


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 21, 2009)

i do


----------



## carebear (Mar 21, 2009)

in theory I do, but after reading everyone's every mundane thought and action I've decided not to work that way.  I linked to a few people I respect and thought it'd be great - but... I mean, does everyone want to know person A is off to the grocery store cause she's low on milk?

so maybe if I have some INTERESTING or thought provoking to say I'll post something...


----------



## SoapMedic (Mar 21, 2009)

What I want to know is.....can you set up more than one twitter account? I would like to have a personal and a business, I just don't see anywhere that you can do that (also don't see that you CAN'T), I'm just wondering. I doubt any of my customers would care if I was going out to pick up milk! Anyone have more than one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

*twitter*



			
				SoapMedic said:
			
		

> What I want to know is.....can you set up more than one twitter account? I would like to have a personal and a business, I just don't see anywhere that you can do that (also don't see that you CAN'T), I'm just wondering. I doubt any of my customers would care if I was going out to pick up milk! Anyone have more than one?



You can, you just need a separate e-mail address.


----------



## brian0523 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have one - but  I find I'm way too busy to be bothered to type in what I'm doing on a regular basis.  And believe me, I'm not that busy.  LOL

IDK - maybe when I get that computer chip implanted into my brain and I can transmit my thoughts to Twitter automatically I'll actually get use of it.


----------



## Jola (Mar 24, 2009)

I use it for amusement when I'm running errands... you can update it by text message so if I'm waiting in line somewhere I'll text updates... waiting in line at the post office, waiting in line at the store, just found a parking spot, just talked to a cute guy... lol


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ha*

Jola your too funny. Me no twitter


----------



## Jola (Mar 24, 2009)

somehow I've gotten convinced to join myspace, facebook and twitter.  And I'm on 4 forums! Ridiculous! lol


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ha*

Hmm


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Apr 1, 2009)

I twitter too...

http://twitter.com/LavenderDreams


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep I Twitter.. it's a mix of business and personal though, nothing too exciting. 

liloutlaws if you wanna track me down!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

*twitter*

Join us on Twitter

www.twitter.com/baysoap


----------



## CiCi (Apr 28, 2009)

Twitter confuses me. You go in there and seems like people just talk to themselves. How do you get people to notice and follow you...just keep writing about what you do, everyday? Do you reply to other people's posts?


----------



## Tootie_Smiles (Apr 28, 2009)

I just started twittering too!  I do feel like I am talking to myself.

http://twitter.com/SapphireSoaps

Pauline


----------



## Jody (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm new at it too

dewoerd


----------

